# Cherax Destructor pics



## slowhand35

Here are pics of my female and male Cherax destructor.
These are about half grown, more pics in my album.


----------



## MediaHound

Now that is awesome!!!


----------



## justin james

I believe I am looking at Male and Female lobsters correct? I've been fooled before by blue crayfish but these look like lobsters to me. The rare blue ones at that. 

Could you post a photo of their tank and a bit about it please.


----------



## slowhand35

Hello Justin,
Yes, these are bright blue female, dark blue male Australian crayfish, these are the ones that are not often seen.
The term lobster is used loosely referring to large freshwater crayfish. The large species like Cherax, Euastacus, and a few others are all from other countries like Australia and parts of Europe. In other countries they use terms like lobster, yabbie, etc. to discribe large crayfish and names like koonac, gilgie, etc. to discribe different types of these crays. They are all crayfish.
Here is a link to a very informative page on these crayfish.
Yabbies

I will have to take a couple pics of there enclosure.
You will be disappointed when you see them though.
I am a breeder and keeper, so I do not have large decorated tanks for my crays.
My main focus is on health and well being of the crays, many are raised in rubbermaid and sterilite containers fitted with sponge filters on a rack, or in 10 gallon tanks on racks.
I can get maximum growth with plenty of water changes and minimum aggression this way.
I will post them in a day or two.


----------



## Ulli Bauer

Stunning colors, thanks for sharing!

Lobsters are exclusively found in salt water if I'm not grossly mistaken. However, over here, these freshwater crays are always called "lobster" by fish stores, pet shops and the like...

A friend of mine has a true North Sea lobster, it's huge in comparison!

Cheers
Ulli


----------



## slowhand35

Hello Justin,
It took me longer than a couple days, but here are a couple pictures of the C. destructor's container.


----------



## justin james

Very cool. Thanks. 

Where I live we have an actual saltwater lobster that has been caught in a blue clolor as well. It is very, very rare. I thought that yours were that species but nun the less yours are very nice as well. 

Have you had successful raising of the spawn yet?


----------



## Azza

hi im just wondering if these are normal yabbies?
Thanks


----------

